# Primeira Comunidade de Civis na Antartica



## Carlos Dias (2 Fev 2006 às 02:29)

*Chama-se Villa Las Estrellas, Chile , fica na Ilha do Rei George no Continente Antartico. 

Vivem 14 familias de civis , tendo 80 habitantes, tem colegio, correo,supermecado e um banco. 


Latitud geográfica: 62° 12' 9" S 
Longitud geográfica: 58° 57' 42" O 

Base Aérea Antártica "Presidente Eduardo Frei M." Fuerza Aérea de Chile 

Escola :*










*A Comunidade :*


----------



## Antonio (2 Fev 2006 às 22:58)

Ena!!! Mas é neve e gelo a mais para se viver ali...     

Vou tentar localizar a ilha no mapa


----------



## Antonio (2 Fev 2006 às 23:26)

Já encontrei !


----------



## Carlos Dias (3 Fev 2006 às 00:29)

*Isso mesmo Antonio, nesta ilha do Rei George se não me engano se encontra 13 bases, inclusive uma brasileira chamada Comandante Ferraz. A media de verão fica em torno de 2ºC e do inverno -10ºC*


----------

